# Another Real MK VI bagged build



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

Well we thought we'd give you guys a head start but now its time we thought we'd play catch up ha ha.
I'm only messing so don't burn me















Any way here's some pics of the mk 6 were bagging on airlift easystreet kit.
Management and tank mounted today and rear bags all fitted. 
Ready for a power up tomoz fingers crossed and front bags fitted and chassis notch.
The new airlift kit truely rocks and can't wait to get it on a road test















Hope you guys like anyway.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Another Real MK VI bagged build (plush-automotive)*

Sick!!!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Plush - always amazing work.
You need to get back to my email about fitting air lift 
(baz)


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (unitzero)*

can you send me an email again lol i've had that many and finishing work late i am rubbish at replying to everyones and they sometimes get lost.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

SO DOPE!!!!! I want to see mooooooooore!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

great work as usual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

looking good...man whats w/ all the white one's going air?


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

looks really good.


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

looks good


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (dman736)*

damm


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (NJbean89MK5)*

well here she is all laid out the new airlift struts are foooking awesome. Going to road test it tomoz but damm this thing lays out tank exhaust subframe undertrays the whole damm lot lol.
heres the notch how vw should make the cars lol



And the car airred out.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

18s 235 35 18 tyre. dont quote me on it but i think the wheels are 8" wide


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks nice. i wanna see the controller installed inside!! and fllor done out back when its all done!!!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeh no worries you wont see any of the air once finsihed next week as he's having a full JL audio setup but yeh i'll carry on the build, then it's off to my good mates darrens @ gwerks for some more love so im sure he'll carry on the build.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

alright nice!! then make sure to post up once its all done!!! or with w/e progress!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

kinda curious about something, when doing the fitting and wrapping on the easy street controller, how do you keep the buttons from sticking? theyre a tight fit in the controller as it is and when you add more material they just tend to stick. just seeing if you maybe file them or if you got a special trick


----------



## hoopachalupa (Dec 1, 2008)

that notch is pretty


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (hoopachalupa)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (GLIgeorge)*

how does the battery get wired up so it stays charged?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

battery for what? 
edit: could jsut be a relocated battery.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_kinda curious about something, when doing the fitting and wrapping on the easy street controller, how do you keep the buttons from sticking? theyre a tight fit in the controller as it is and when you add more material they just tend to stick. just seeing if you maybe file them or if you got a special trick

i file out the buttons slightly and also years of trimming and a scapel helps


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

no it's split charged it's all wired in now so i'll get some pictures up later because he's running abig audio system as well we thought it'd be better with a little more go go juice lol.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

Looks ****ing dope. holy ****


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (tuddy)*

controller fitted pics a s requested, and a bit more cabling in the boot


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

that looks really good


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

Gourgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

wow that congrat is redic
always good stuff out of plush


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Cheers Guys,
Heres what we have bee on with this week so far. Hopefully the leather will arrive tommorow and and we can get cracking with trimming the rest and finishing off the install.
























custom aluminum panel cut today wayyy cool ha ha


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

Wowzers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the controller came out great!!! very clean work so far!


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

here are some updated ones i found from the MKVI section Brian @ rotiform there standard gunmental finish, wheel 19X8.5







_Modified by F4UH8TRS at 10:43 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (F4UH8TRS)*

oh dear lord... everything about it is perfect


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*

Amazing work, results are worth it.















Everything I see from you guys at plush is so smooth and perfect! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by themachasy at 7:25 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*

wow, i think thats the first car i've actually liked rotiforms on.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_wow, i think thats the first car i've actually liked rotiforms on.

agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
really liking how this car has turned out.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That easystreet controller setup is sweet.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I will concur...this is hot.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow thats amazing


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Soooooooooooo legit.


----------

